# 120Gb upgrade, what do I do with the 40Gb original?



## depr11259 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hi All,

Today, I treated my TiVo to a 120Gb drive, the install went flawlessly, however, I'm now left with the original 40Gb HDD. Is it possible to install this as a slave increasing my storage capacity even further, or do I just put it aside incase the 120Gb dies?


----------



## Quinten (Jun 4, 2002)

You can do both 

I just reused the HDD for a PC and the WD 120Gb HDD currently in the TiVo has been running fine for the past 2 years.

Incidentally, I'm looking again for a 5400rpm 40Gb HDD, so another option would be to sell it on


----------



## depr11259 (Nov 10, 2002)

Ideally I'd like to use it as extra storage within TiVo. Are there any "idiot proof" instructions online detailing how to do that?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You *could* add an old 40gb drive as a 2nd drive but I would NOT recommend it for 4 reasons:-

1. It's OLD! Probably 3-4 years old and used 24x7 so possibly on its last legs.
2. Having 2 drives doubles your chance of a drive failure. If one of them is OLD then the risks can only go up - and if one drive of a pair fails you will probably lose all your recordings and have to start again from scratch!
3. It will be *much* noisier than the new upgrade drive.
4. Adding a 40gb drive now will make it much more difficult to add a 2nd big drive later.


----------



## stevensdrs (Aug 10, 2005)

Keep it as a spare. It is worth more to you that way.


----------



## depr11259 (Nov 10, 2002)

Then that's just what I'll do, keep it as a spare, thanks everyone for the replies. I appreciate the comments.
btw, blindlemon is correct, it's 4.5years old, so I guess it must be on it's last legs!
Paul


----------



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

I kept mine as a spare. Which was handy when the machine failed and sky did a swap out for me (40gig went back in)

And its always handy if something goes wrong now and i can at least see if a new hard drive fixes it.


----------



## depr11259 (Nov 10, 2002)

yep, that's wat I've decided to do, keep it for emergencies. Although I can see it being used very shortly. I bought a 120Gb Samsung with fluid dynamic bearings, noise guard and silent seek. The new drive is MUCH noisier than the original TiVo HDD. I'm sure that's not right, it's been fitted for about 30 hours now and the internal temp of TiVo is 34C which is normal. My TiVo is located in an alcove cupboard and I can even hear this one with the cupboard door closed. I think I'd better contact the online shop from which I purchased it.


----------

